# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Brown Packing Tape

## nkitch

Hey guys,

I just had my local distributor that carried Concord packing tape (which I love) go out of business. Unfortunately Concord seems to only sell to distributors directly, so I am in the market for a new brand of general purpose brown packing tape. 

Does anyone have another brown packing tape that they really like?

Best,
Nathan

----------

